# Question for everyone.



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So my golden's dad has a "clear" in the Ichthyosis genetics test.

But I want to run all of the genetic tests on my dog.

It has occurred to me that if his mother gets the Ichthyosis genetics test and comes out clear than my dog would be cleared by parentage. Am I correct with this? Should I approach his breeder to offer to pay for 1/2 the cost her to be tested? To "possibly" clear my dog.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This article has a great chart that explains the occurrence of Ich when breeding:

http://www.australiangoldenretrieverbreeders.com/assets/ichthyosis in the golden retriever pdf.pdf


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes you are correct


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I went into sticker shock when I looked up the prices of those genetic tests. Can see why you would want to do that.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

One of the local GRC's has the Icythyosis test for $90 plus $25 for the blood draw at their upcoming health clinic. From the same blood draw you can have the Optigen PRA tests run for additional fees. That cost doesn't seem so high so maybe it's just worth doing it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

TheZ's said:


> One of the local GRC's has the Icythyosis test for $90 plus $25 for the blood draw at their upcoming health clinic. From the same blood draw you can have the Optigen PRA tests run for additional fees. That cost doesn't seem so high so maybe it's just worth doing it.


When you add the other tests, at a discounted price, I was seeing the price of over $300. I am looking at OFA, elbows, and Penn Hip in the next few months, along with eye renewal, that is over 1,000.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I did the blood draw at GRCA 2014 national. They had a booth. But I don't remember what I paid. I ran all the blood tests available. I have a new pup I'm getting next month. I knew the sire was a carrier for ich. The dam had not been tested for ich because the genetic test wasn't available when she was tests for PRA. I asked the breeder to test the dam for ich since the sire was a carrier. She did and the dam is a clear. But it was expensive for her to have an additional blood test done. As more and more genetic tests can be done by blood draw test, it would be so nice to have a place to store that blood so that tests can be done years later, especially with significant sires that have many litters. You would want to look back and see in the past. But I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaska7133 said:


> I did the blood draw at GRCA 2014 national. They had a booth. But I don't remember what I paid. I ran all the blood tests available. I have a new pup I'm getting next month. I knew the sire was a carrier for ich. The dam had not been tested for ich because the genetic test wasn't available when she was tests for PRA. I asked the breeder to test the dam for ich since the sire was a carrier. She did and the dam is a clear. But it was expensive for her to have an additional blood test done. As more and more genetic tests can be done by blood draw test, it would be so nice to have a place to store that blood so that tests can be done years later, especially with significant sires that have many litters. You would want to look back and see in the past. But I don't think that's possible.


Actually, you can do that. At least, OptiGen offers that option, I can't remember if PawPrints does as well. For an additional fee, they will store the blood sample, to be used as future tests are developed or if you opt not to pay the storage fee, the sample is simply destroyed.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I used PawPrint Genetics. Got all my DNA tests done plus two more than I dont do (DM and Sensory Ataxic Neuropathy) because it was much, much cheaper to do that all together PLUS they were doing a 40% off sale. (which they are doing again right now until Dec. 7th)! 
I did my bitch Daisy because her dad didnt have the dna tests done, her mother did, so I did it and she came up clear/normal for all of them! Here is the link to the website. 
https://www.pawprintgenetics.com/pricing/current-discounts/


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So it is not done by blood, but by a swab of saliva? So a vet does not need to get involved? That sale is a big savings!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes it is done by a cheek swab. Most definitely a big savings. I got the results in like 2-3 weeks I think?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I did the Optigen, and had my vet do it at her office with a microchip verification , bc I think that the chances of a mix up with someone doing five or six dogs or fifteen dogs at home is possible. One current issue with the testing is to make sure the dogs are verified by microchip or stated they were not. 

It is so expensive to compile all the tests, so clear by parentage is a good thing. 

GR-CA26785/16M/C-VPI	CARDIAC	Sep 21 2014	Oct 7 2014	16	NORMAL - CARDIOLOGIST
GR-DE297/16M-VPI	DENTITION DATABASE	Sep 15 2014	Oct 13 2014	16	FULL DENTITION
GR-PRA451/22M-VPI	PROGRESSIVE RETINAL ATROPHY	Mar 13 2015	Apr 7 2015	22	GENOTYPICALLY NORMAL FOR prcd-PRA
GR-GR2-160/22M-VPI	GR2 PROGRESSIVE RETINAL ATROPHY	Mar 16 2015	Apr 7 2015	22	NORMAL
GR-GR1-307/22M-VPI	GR1 PROGRESSIVE RETINAL ATROPHY	Mar 18 2015	Apr 7 2015	22	NORMAL
GR-ICH341/23M-VPI	ICHTHYOSIS	Mar 23 2015	Apr 7 2015 23	NORMAL/CLEAR
GR-EL33518M24-VPI	ELBOW	Apr 29 2015	May 13 2015	24	NORMAL
GR-113397G27M-VPI	HIPS	Jul 23 2015	Jul 31 2015	27	GOOD
GR-EYE2855/29M-VPI	EYES	Oct 18 2015	Nov 6 2015	29	TESTED: 13,14,15


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> It is so expensive to compile all the tests, so clear by parentage is a good thing.


I hope to one day hear all we've breed out these genetic issues and we no longer need these tests.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

bethlehemgolden said:


> I hope to one day hear all we've breed out these genetic issues and we no longer need these tests.


Me too. I have actually never had a dog with any of those issues in a lifetime of goldens, so it is more a leap of faith in the community's concern to do them rather than real hands on experience. The info could help and cant hurt.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When our club does its' annual eye and heart clinic, we also offer Optigen testing which is posted to their website. This year the charge for a blood draw was $5.. It is going up... Optigen discounts the fees for the clinic, and I believe that others can use the coupon code to get the discount.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes doing multiple dogs could present problems..but only having one dog makes it easier. I couldnt afford to do upwards of 15 dogs at one time!


----------

